# Metalleffekt zur Abwechslung mal: Messing



## Ford Prefect (5. Februar 2003)

Metalleffektanleitungen/threads gibt es sicherlich im Überfluss. Ich habe aber eine Frage zu einer Metallstruktur, zu der ich leider noch nichts gefunden habe.

Ich würde nämlich gerne einen Messingeffekt machen.
z.B. messingfarbene Röhren, die vielleicht etwas dreckig und schmierig aussehen sollten. Ich will keinen Gold- oder Kupfereffekt haben!

Ich hätte dann noch ganz gerne Hilfe bei einem Messingzahnrad!
Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass so etwas mit einem 3D-Grafikprogramm recht einfach ist, aber mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich keins besitze habe ich davon gar keine (wirklich 0 ^^) Ahnung... 


Also ein möglichst plastisch wirkendes Zahnrad aus Messing - so realistisch wie möglich... wenn jemand zu so etwas ein Tutorial hätte, oder mir hier helfen könnte, wäre ich dem/derjenigen sehr dankbar!

Bis dann
ford

PS: Ich brauche nicht unbedingt ein Messingzahnrad-Tutorial... mir wäre eine Anleitung bzw. Tipps zu einer Messingtextur, die ich generell für verschiedene Gegenstände verwenden kann, lieber. Tipps, wie ich ein möglichst plastisches Zahnrad hinbekomme, sind natürlich auch willkommen


----------



## Precog (6. Februar 2003)

hmmm, so realistisch wie möglich...?


> Also ein möglichst plastisch wirkendes Zahnrad aus Messing - so realistisch wie möglich...


ich kann dir schon mal eine antwort sagen, die mit
sicherheit kommen würde:

1.) Digicam
2.) Rad suchen
3.) Foto machen
4.) Aufn copm.
5.) In PS laden....

und dann hättest du gleich das zahnrad und die textur....

victork


----------



## Locke (6. Februar 2003)

Zahnrad, Zahnrad ......
Da war doch mal was? *grübel* *such*
Ah - Hier isses: Zahnradthread


----------



## Ford Prefect (10. Februar 2003)

Danke, aber wirklich hilft mir das leider nicht... :/

Wie ich dir Form des Zahnrads mache, weiß ich.

Es ging mir hierbei viel eher um eine Messingtextur und nur als Bsp. zur Verwendung dieses Zahnrad...

Digicam hab ich auch keine... genausowenig wie ein Messingzahnrad 

edit: ieh, wieso ist ": |" denn :| ? ^^
betrug!


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Ford Prefect _
> *Es ging mir hierbei viel eher um eine Messingtextur ...*



Hi,

wie wärs mit Google?
Textur = texture
Messing = brass

Gruß
lightbox


----------

